# Motor Flange For a Bench Sander



## DanZ56 (24 Oct 2021)

Hello,

I'm looking to make a bench sander. I have an electric motor with a 14mm shaft. The sanding disk is 300mm diameter.

Would anyone be interested in a paid commission to turn a motor flange plate for me please?

I'm thinking that I would need a flange of 50mm diameter x 4 - 6 mm thickness, any material would do.

Please PM me if you are interested, I can send you the dimensions.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## TFrench (24 Oct 2021)

Hi Dan
A pic of what you're planning would be helpful. Will it need a keyway - if so that would need specialised tooling - £££. If you search ebay for rigid flange coupling that might be what you're after. Always cheaper to adapt your design to a part thats off the shelf for peanuts!


----------



## Phill05 (25 Oct 2021)

Hi Dan, I made one for another member on here mikej460 : he was well pleased with how it turned out.
Let me know what dimensions you need include shaft dia and length.

Phill









My Bench Disc Sander


This looked like an ideal project whilst waiting to start building the new shop. I have a spare motor, I looked at loads of YouTube videos of DIY Disc Sanders, decided a design, set to work and then my problems began, some of which have already appeared in other threads, so bear with... I have...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Myfordman (25 Oct 2021)

Check out taper lock bolt on hub. top quality grip onto your motor shaft and ready drilled to mount onto your sanding disc.
you need two parts. A bush to fit the motor shaft and a hub to fit your chosen bush.


----------



## kenledger (25 Oct 2021)

What is the RPM of the motor?
I have a bench sander that 300mm and it is quite slow. A normal electric motor is around 1450 RPM if i remember right, that not to say it can't be stepped down though.


----------



## DanZ56 (25 Oct 2021)

The motor is 0.37KW, 4 pole, 1400 RPM. I had a choice of this model. or a 2 pole (2800 RPM). Would 1400 RPM be too fast for this application, I admit that I'm quite new to all this.

Regards,

Dan


----------



## baldkev (26 Oct 2021)

A quick google suggests the speed will be fine  
It seems metalwork requires a lower speed and a 2800 motor would be too quick....


----------



## DanZ56 (26 Oct 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Phill05 (29 Oct 2021)

Hi Dan, have you had a change of motor as just finished the flange:

14mm shaft, face true to shaft hole inc fixing bolts you just have to drill out your plate once you can spin it you might need to check your plate for true.


----------



## DanZ56 (29 Oct 2021)

Hi Phill,

That looks perfect, no I haven't changed the motor. Please PM me, so I can get your payment details and arrange the pickup.

Lovely job 

Dan


----------



## Phill05 (3 Nov 2021)

Hi Dan,
It;s on its way just picked up, let us know how it goes please.


----------



## DanZ56 (3 Nov 2021)

Hi Phill,
Will do, should arrive in a couple of days. I will let you know when it arrives. I really appreciate your help in making this for me.

Regards,

Dan


----------

